# Parking in Leeds



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi.
Can anyone advise on a suitable place to park a 6.5m van near to Leeds Arena please. We're looking to stay on a CL and a bit of local knowledge would be appreciated, thanks.
Bd..


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Bigusdickus,

The following CL would be suitable:

G D & C E Waterhouse,
Rawson Garth,
Pool Bank Farm,
Pool in Wharfedale,
Otley,
LS21 1EU

Tel 0113 284 3221

The site is situated on the lower part of Pool Bank (A658) just below the traffic lights at the Dyneley Arms Pub (junction of the A658 Harrogate to Bradford Road and the A660 Otley to Leeds Road). It is about seven miles from the Arena along the A660 into Leeds. There is a bus stop at the Dyneley Arms and it is a straight run into Leeds through Bramhope, Adel and Headingley. The Arena is only a short walk from where the A660 meets the city at the Merrion Centre. There is nowhere to park a motorhome near to the Arena and it would be ‘dodgy’ any way.

I do not know what time the last bus is from Leeds to Otley, Ilkley or Skipton along the A660 but you would probably have to get a taxi back to the site if the event at the Arena has a late finish.

The site is about 300 yards from the Dyneley Arms. There is also a pub at Bramhope called the Fox and Hounds and a Brittania Airport Hotel, all within half a mile’s walking distance and all serve food. Pool village is a bit further away, down Pool Bank, to the north, and also has a couple of pubs called the Half Moon and the White Hart both of which serve food.

I hope that this helps.

Ian


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


There is also a cl at gomersal nr cleckheaton which is on the bus route to Leeds about half hour.

norm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leeds*

Hi

Is that CL on Pool Bank still open? I thought it had closed - never seen a unit there? The signs are still up but when I used to work at the airport the gate was always closed?

Wakefield - we stay at Broadlands Farm - a commercial site with clean facilities and nice prices. Bus stop out side to Wakefield and Leeds.

Harrogate - Rudding Park - bus stop outside, but a pricey site.

Russ

Our review of Broadlands


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Russ,

I have never stayed there as it is only about four miles from where I live but it has always been a busy CL because of the views over the Wharfe Valley and it is handy for Leeds. You can generally see units parked on the site as you drive into/from Leeds along the A660 between Leeds and Otley. The site is still listed in the C.C. handbook and on the C.C. website. The last review was in December 2013.

Ian


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

A quick look at campsite chatter shows these

http://www.campsitechatter.com/search/a6392126-c08f-4649-a3a0-c15be16fc7d3


----------

